# Scroll box in a word doc



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Is it possible to insert a scroll box into a ms word document?
If it is, how is it done?

BD


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

Do you mean actually on the page, as opposed to the resident scroll bars on the Word window?

If you've 'lost' a scrollbar, go to Tools > View > Options > and check the Horizontal / Vertical Scroll Bar.

Gram


----------



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

Thanks gram23

I mean actually on the page itself rather than the resident ones.

BD


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

A scroll box for WHAT, Buster?

To put something else into? Please explain what you're trying to accomplish so we can help you best.


----------



## busterdog (Nov 17, 1999)

I am designing some online learning materials and putting them on some web-based software called Blackboard in our college.
Rather than have loads of typed pages, every so often I would like to put it in na text bos that is scrollable.
Does that help any further.

Thanks

BD


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Even if you do create a scroll box in Word, it will likely NOT transfer properly into another software such as blackboard.

However, to do it in Word, I believe...

1. View-Toolbars-Control toolbox.

2. Create a textbox on the screen.

3. Double-click the textbox border to be taken to the VB Editor window.

4. At the bottom left, you'll see the properties and one of them let's you tell it to have Scroll bars.


----------

